# Explosionen und Lichteffekte



## dos (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mit After Effects kann man Explosionen und Lichteffekte krasser darstellen. In Spiele Videos ist dies oft zu sehen.

Meine Frage nun: Gibt es für Vegas 4.0 ein Plugin um dies auch umzusetzen?


----------



## hemd (15. August 2004)

ich wollte nur wissen wie man das in After Effects macht.


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (16. August 2004)

Ich wäre interessiert daran, wie man das in After Effects oder, wenn das möglich ist, in Premiere Pro realisiert.


----------



## dav133 (4. Januar 2005)

In Vegas geht das mit Glow, in AE mit nem Plugin.

sry, hab den thread erst jetz gefunden


----------



## ts_tommy (5. Januar 2005)

afx: knoll lens flare pro

seas


----------

